# Intel Fortran on FreeBSD



## antwan (May 19, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Maybe a stupid question: Does Intel FORTRAN (for Linux) work under FreeBSD (x86)?


Thanks for feedback
 .A


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2010)

Are you referring to lang/ifc and lang/ifc7?


----------



## antwan (May 20, 2010)

it seems to be that port yes...I have to try it! 

 Thank you.


----------

